# Frequency of flushing



## MI_Medical_Grower (Mar 19, 2010)

I have about 2 weeks left in the flowering cycle of my Aurora Indica and was wondering if flushing takes the place of watering?  In other words, do I only flush when I would normally water them or do I need to flush more often?

Thanks


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 19, 2010)

I time the flushes so they fall on days I normally would be feeding/watering. No food - just water for the last few scheduled waterings.


----------

